
The Zombie Fungus Takes Over Ants’ Bodies to Control Their Minds - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/11/how-the-zombie-fungus-takes-over-ants-bodies-to-control-their-minds/545864/?single_page=true
======
nyc111
Previous discussion here may be helpful:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15651231](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15651231)

